# They've all gone on



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

In June 2010, my beloved Scotch Collie Sandi suffered a stroke, we euthanized her. I didn't write about it on here, I had her from 8 weeks until 3 weeks shy of her 15th birthday.

In September 2015, Ozzy, the reason I joined this board, went to the bridge. Ozzy was a PITA, but I loved him, in an completely hands off way, because he was not a love bug. He was happy playing chuck-it for hours, swimming in March, in Canada with ice in the creek. His back issues have been documented here, he went into the basement one day in September, he couldn't come back up, nor would he let us carry him. We called the vet, he kept trying to bite the tech when she attempted the cathetar in his leg, at the end, nobody was touching his paws and the vet said a rhino would be subdued by the sedative they gave him. My good friend Sapphire told me after he probably went to the basement to die. 

On Monday we euthanized Dolly, our Saint Bernard. We adopted Dolly in 2011, we adored her, she was the most stubborn dog I have known, also the sweetest and most loving, despite the fact her love involved soaking you in drool. At Christmas she developed a cough, we gave it a couple weeks, took her to the vets, where the vet could not induce a cough in her, lungs 100%, the consensus was, give her some amox., just in case. We went home with antibiotics, last Sunday she was a bit off, by Monday she was starting to suffer, testing confirmed the worst, her lung function had dropped to 20% and she was full of cancer. We made the decision to euthanize. Between the time she was taken to the vet and I left work early to do what had to be done, she had deteriorated significantly. We had just taken her sledding the Sunday before, 3 days before I was in my underwear and a t-shirt at 5am trying to drag her into the house - she loved the snow. 

I've been on this board 11 years. I started with two, fairly young dogs and I will depart with one senior mastiff. We adopted a senior mastiff on Boxing Day 2015. Many of you have championed my dogs, enjoyed their stories and I didn't want to leave without an explanation as to where we went, or what happened. - If anyone still remembers us!

Our future is not in the GSD breed, I don't even think it is with herding dogs. We only bought Oz because my ex-husband loved GSD's. As a weird aside, he too has recently passed, he had renal failure and didn't live long enough to receive a donor.

I'm moving on in the working dog field, we have Diesel, a Heinz 57 Mastiff, a combination of working breeds, I am looking at good breeders of Saints for a Saint puppy this summer. 

I thank all of you for your input over the years, I thank Carmen for her help, she probably helped me, to help Oz to get another year and it was a good year! Cathy/Sapphire whose RAW food Dolly adored, Diesel refuses RAW, special snowflake! To Jane, Jean, Lauren, Krystal, Michelle, Garth, Carrie, Katherine, Nancy, Leah, Evan, Tammy, Shanna, Shauna, Bianca, Micheline and Randy, see you in FB groups. (I know I am missing names, so sorry, yell at me on FB)

Thank you everyone on this site for your input, your knowledge of herding breeds, health and wellness. I might never own another GSD, I might own another collie LOL, but I have found my heart and desire in the working dog group. I will miss you all, I will miss my dogs, I do miss my dogs. I will miss many of you. I wanted closure on the dogs and my participation on this board. Thank you all, you folks are amazing and your wealth of knowledge, extensive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this isn't a Sayonara I hope? You never know what the future may bring...
I am so sorry about Dolly's sudden passing. You've been in my thoughts all week. 
Take a break, come back wit a bit of update on Diesel, if not, I'll keep tabs on you and your DD on fb.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for posting. And for including your "history". One of the vexations of the internet boards is that people just vanish. It is good to know where they are going. We will miss you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh no -- so sorry about Ozzy and Dolly. I loved the Dolly stories. Hope all is well with your human family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses  Good luck to you on what ever you decide to do.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

You've lost so much in a short time, it's hard to get hit without recovering from the last. I am sorry for all your grief. Take care and good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you ozzy , I was glad I could help .
I wish you the best for future happy dog filled years.

If I can be frank the "working group" dogs are even less bred for work than the GSD is . Here is your Canadian KC group 3 Group 3 - Working | CKC

You mentioned St. Bernards -- proceed with caution -- notoriously short lived . 6 to 8 years is what I am told . Big health problems including , eye , heart, orthopedics, spinal CVI , seizures etc etc.

think about this, do your home-work. 

IF you want rugged , sane, working bred Labs I can refer you to a breeder . 
IF you want rugged working-bred Golden retrievers with longevity I will connect you to a woman who has a few Master Hunt certificates under her belt. She will pass on her preferred kennels . I believe she may even live close by to you. (?)

Here is your CKC sporting group Sporting Dogs | CKC


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Get a small dog... in general, they can live twenty to twenty five years with good care.

When you increase the size of a dog, the trade-off is a shorter lifespan, so take that into account should you decide to adopt a dog in the future.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for all of your losses, I hope that what ever dog you decide to have, you share with this board. I can only speak for myself, but I love to see all dogs in the picture section. good luck to you and remember to share the joy of your new dog. Lori


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what do you think? News Bites ? Stannyfield Shorthairs Reg'd

I believe they are not too far from you .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ozzymama said:


> To Jane, Jean, Lauren, Krystal, Michelle, Garth, Carrie, Katherine, Nancy, Leah, Evan, Tammy, Shanna, Shauna, Bianca, Micheline and Randy, see you in FB groups. (I know I am missing names, so sorry, yell at me on FB)


Love ya lady! :wub:

But you don't need to leave though! This forum can still help you with future puppies regardless of the breed. There is a lot of good advice about dog nutrition, training and behavior. 

And I seriously cannot say how sorry I am about all of your losses.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozzymama Ozzy sounds like the a dog of steel.My condolences on Ozzyand Dollyand your husband. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

carmspack said:


> what do you think? News Bites ? Stannyfield Shorthairs Reg'd
> 
> I believe they are not too far from you .



They are very close. I've never had a pointer. Trent would love a hunting companion!

I always said we'd go to Newfoundland and buy a Newf pup off the rock and name him/her Paddy Murphy...

I think everything is so raw right now, I'm working 6 days a week, not conducive to a pup.

We are going away for a weekend skiing and snow play in early April with Diesel, he was getting the crap kicked out of him by a female lab in the rescue. Hence why Dolly was a perfect companion. He has to adjust to us, do some camping, go out in the boat.

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I'll still come in to look and read.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

One hit after another :hugs: I'm glad Diesel is there for you and when the time is right we will definitely be bugging you for puppy photos!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure you stay connected --

a few weeks ago at one of our local co-ops , while waiting to have the truck loaded up with my equine needs, I went over to the cork board -- saw a sheet of paper with some stunningly handsome German Shorthair Pointers (love short and wire haired) . I'll be passing the place on Thurs , will get the info for you.
These are field dogs .
On their ad they used a line that I keep hammering away at as an ideal for a GSD -- "calm and determined" .

If you ever go puppy surfing in the area I am sure you could have two "friends" go with you . (sapphire and self!)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Patti, I'm so sorry to hear about Dolly. Loved hearing about her and the adventures of her and Jess. I can only imagine how raw you are right now with Ozzy passing not long ago and now the loveable Dolly.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry!!! 

Of course I remember you and your beloved dogs. Hugs lots of hugs.


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your dogs. I remember way back when I started these boards we used to chat, I believe on MSN (that's how long ago it was!) Sending hugs your way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sorry about Dolly and Ozzy. It's hard to lose them. I am glad you still have Diesel. Take it easy, you still have a lot of love for some dog.


----------

